# 💝Wooflink 3 things I love & My favorite hoodie



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

*💝Wooflink 3 things I love &amp; My favorite hoodie*

We paired the 3 things tee with a Louisdog mesh tutu to make it cool and funky!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I love the my favourite hoodie on Ava she really suits it! The way you have paired the 3 things with the tutu is cute.
Also please could you tell me Ava's measurements just so I know whether to try a size one next time? 
Because it's not like the size two doesn't fit


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> I love the my favourite hoodie on Ava she really suits it! The way you have paired the 3 things with the tutu is cute.
> Also please could you tell me Ava's measurements just so I know whether to try a size one next time?
> Because it's not like the size two doesn't fit



Thanks Jessica! I'm a sucker for layering. This look is kinda Madonna like lol. I'm very pleased with the 3 things tee. One thing I will say though, and this doesn't happen often with Wooflink but the 3 things tee runs really tiny. More like a size xs Louisdog. Which is fine cause Ava wears a Small in most LD dresses and xs in the tees. I'm curious if the size 2 runs small since I was considering that one for Braxton. 
Just weighed Ava at our Pet shop today cause she looks like she's trimmed down a bit and she's she's still 3.6 lbs thank goodness, sometimes she is 3.4 but I don't like her that small. her back is exactly 8" and her chest is a little over 11" she is always a size 1 in Wooflink and ss in Pariero. Everything else is hit or miss.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > I love the my favourite hoodie on Ava she really suits it! The way you have paired the 3 things with the tutu is cute.
> ...


I didn't order the three things top but it is really nice, I think brax would suit it too! 
Aw she's just a little baby, Millie's chest is 12" so that's why I'm thinking WL 1 maybe too tight on her but then again if it doesn't fit her it will fit one of the others


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

*💝Wooflink 3 things I love &amp; My favorite hoodie*



Jessicashield said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Jessicashield said:
> ...


Braxton's chest is 12" too and I think you said Millie is 4.3 lbs? Brax is 4.4 lbs and her back is 9" and she's wears the size 2 in Wooflink. Sounds like Millie and Brax are very similar in size.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Love it!! Ava looks gorgeous in both WL things and I love the tutu paired with the 3 things.

I'm glad to hear the 3 things runs a little small. Now I know it will be a better fit for Carolina. I hope mine ships soon too, but it's probably the SL collar I ordered that's holding up the rest of my order.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Love it!! Ava looks gorgeous in both WL things and I love the tutu paired with the 3 things.
> 
> I'm glad to hear the 3 things runs a little small. Now I know it will be a better fit for Carolina. I hope mine ships soon too, but it's probably the SL collar I ordered that's holding up the rest of my order.


Hi Michele! Yep, I was hoping you'd jump on here and see this. I have quite a few size 1 Wooflink tees and this one is def tiny. I'd compare it to a Louisdog size xs. I'm thinking you're going to be pretty pleased with the way it fits Carolina, and she's itty bitty so I know it may be slightly roomy but I think a good fit still. I def want another size 1 in the black color and a size 2 in the black color for Brax. 
Well you know me, I love layering. I was thinking I had a dress in Ava's cupboard that had a pink tutu but I was wrong. While organizing her wardrobe today ( put away her summer things and pulled out fall/winter) I came across that mesh tutu, had forgotten about it. I'm glad I found it, it looks great over the the tee. 
Our Pariero kawaii order shipped today, plus I have another order in the way so hopefully I can load up more pics later this week. 
I can't wait to see how the 3 things tee fits Carolina. Any other clothing items? Did you order any Pariero?


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Hi Michele! Yep, I was hoping you'd jump on here and see this. I have quite a few size 1 Wooflink tees and this one is def tiny. I'd compare it to a Louisdog size xs. I'm thinking you're going to be pretty pleased with the way it fits Carolina, and she's itty bitty so I know it may be slightly roomy but I think a good fit still. I def want another size 1 in the black color and a size 2 in the black color for Brax.
> Well you know me, I love layering. I was thinking I had a dress in Ava's cupboard that had a pink tutu but I was wrong. While organizing her wardrobe today ( put away her summer things and pulled out fall/winter) I came across that mesh tutu, had forgotten about it. I'm glad I found it, it looks great over the the tee.
> Our Pariero kawaii order shipped today, plus I have another order in the way so hopefully I can load up more pics later this week.
> I can't wait to see how the 3 things tee fits Carolina. Any other clothing items? Did you order any Pariero?


I love your layering ideas and your layering always helps me with getting more use of clothes I may already have.

I've actually been really good over the last month and haven't ordered much. No Pariero either. So besides waiting for the two items yet from DC's labor day sale I have no other clothes coming. Knowing we leave for vacation soon too, I didn't want to worry about packages being delivered so maybe when we return mid month I'll order when Melissa has her next sale. I have almost $100in rewards so I thought I'd use them towards Christmas shopping.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

very pretty !!! love the My favorite hoodie and the my 3 things top on Ava . i'm going to have to order that my 3 things top now, especially now that I see you said it runs small.. the size 1 will be good for Ellie Mae. maybe I wont get it for Minnie and Toots though cause if they run small, the size 2 will be too snug on Minnie and the size 3 will be too snug on Tootsie. ( I decided I think i'm going to send back 2 things from my last DC order cause they are kinda snug on Minnie and Toots. the My sweetest winter hoodies in size 2 and 3 . I am sad cause they are so pretty but i'm not happy with the fit of them on the girls. Ellies is perfect though. so, I need to find something else to order in place of these ... not sure what but , I do want the my 3 things top for Ellie, the organic frills LD top and a SL collar in puppy pink. i'll have to see what adds up to a similar amount for an even exchange ) 

My pariero order just shipped out also. i'm hoping it arrives on Friday or Saturday !! and my Frankie and Lola tag for Ellie says it shipped out on Monday ( don't know why she didn't send me tracking though ... ).


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

The


elaina said:


> very pretty !!! love the My favorite hoodie and the my 3 things top on Ava
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morning Elaina! Thank you. I was very shocked to see that the 3 things tee is so tiny compared to the other size 1's I have. But fortunately it still fits my little girl. And I love it paired with the tutu. I def want the black one now. I think I like white for Ellie cause it's so sweet and innocent looking.
Now that you mention it, I do recall the sweetest winter running small. Good thing it's still early enough to change the order.
I'm glad your tag is finally shipping, I can't wait to see that. I checked tracking on my Pariero but it doesn't seem to be in transit yet nor does it provide a delivery day


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Michele! Yep, I was hoping you'd jump on here and see this. I have quite a few size 1 Wooflink tees and this one is def tiny. I'd compare it to a Louisdog size xs. I'm thinking you're going to be pretty pleased with the way it fits Carolina, and she's itty bitty so I know it may be slightly roomy but I think a good fit still. I def want another size 1 in the black color and a size 2 in the black color for Brax.
> ...


I'm sure there will be another sale coming soon. She'll def have another around Halloween. I skipped this lady sale because I'm trying to be good and save my points for Christmas as well. I have over 1,000. And will probably have a ton more by Christmas. So I don't blame you for holding off. 
Where are you going for vacation?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Morning Elaina! Thank you. I was very shocked to see that the 3 things tee is so tiny compared to the other size 1's I have. But fortunately it still fits my little girl. And I love it paired with the tutu. I def want the black one now. I think I like white for Ellie cause it's so sweet and innocent looking.
> Now that you mention it, I do recall the sweetest winter running small. Good thing it's still early enough to change the order.
> I'm glad your tag is finally shipping, I can't wait to see that. I checked tracking on my Pariero but it doesn't seem to be in transit yet nor does it provide s delivery day:-(


good morning Meoshia ! 
its raining here and its going to rain all day today and for the next 4 days :toothy2:
i'm happy that 3 things tee is small , so I will def. order it for Ellie and I agree that for Ellie I like the white. but, I wont get one for Minnie and Toots. 
I just tried on the My sweetest winter hoodies on Minnie and Tootsie again to be sure and now I decided i'm keeping them ! they are snug on both of them but even though they are snug, they are still comfy. I do really love them . I like the fit on Ellie better though . its a roomy comfy fit. not too long at all either. On Tootsie , its a bit short but still works. 
My pariero order didn't track either. i'm guessing that it hasn't actually got sent yet but will get sent today and it does say on mine that its being sent 2 day priority mail... so, that 's why i'm thinking i'll get mine Fri or Sat. 
so, all those things that are on my wishlist... i'll have to wait till the next DC sale.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

We got the Hip Pooch hoodie and I love it on BG!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

*💝Wooflink 3 things I love &amp; My favorite hoodie*



Huly said:


> We got the Hip Pooch hoodie and I love it on BG!



I bet BG makes it look fab! I must admit I'm not crazy about it. But I have often changed my mind about things after seeing it in one of our chi's on here.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> I bet BG makes it look fab! I must admit I'm not crazy about it. But I have often changed my mind about things after seeing it in one of our chi's on here.






BG fully approves!  It is super cute on her black coat.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

If BG wore skits the black leather skirt would be adorable with this. These photos are not the best as BG was prancing around showing off. LOL


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

That looks better on BG than online. The leather skirt would look gorgeous. Did you get the 3 things tee? The black one would be perfect for BG. I got Ava a white one, now I def want one for my other girls.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

No I did not get it maybe next time lol! I went for this hoodie. I love it on her.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Huly said:


> No I did not get it maybe next time lol! I went for this hoodie. I love it on her.



You will love it! I sure hope they are around on the next big sale. I think I will get white for Kendall and black for miss Braxton. I'm curious to see what new things will Wooflink come out with this winter. I hope more hoodies!😊


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Me too and some boy stuff as nothing in this collection was for Sonny.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Me too, my poor Bailey has been getting shafted. Usually WL is good about making boy stuff. I'm thinking of getting him that Boutique de Wooflink sweatshirt. Do you have that one?


----------

